# Job severity level questions. What job is for me?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been building, fixing my home & family computers for about 12 years. Anything to do with home & small home/ office computers. Mainly Windows platforms but I do have Ubuntu & OSX installed but don't use them much. I only have 1 year professional experience when I worked @ Fry's electronics as a Technician which was a piece of cake.

I am looking for a job but don't wan't to bite off more than I can chew but don't want to lose a job thinking I can't do it because I am confused.

A couple of jobs say this:



1
Position Overview:
The technician will provide Hardware/Software up gradation, support, administration and troubleshooting for Computer Systems.

Responsibilities:
Administer all desktop related functions including hardware and software set-up and configuration
Install, upgrade and maintain Windows operating systems
Provide general care of computer hardware and software
Replace, upgrade and configure hardware for computer systems
Troubleshoot, diagnose and repair, replace and /or upgrade hardware and software issues.
Qualifications:
High School Diploma and 5+ years of computer operations experience
CompTIA A+
4+ years of experience with hardware/software/peripherals.

Which acording to that it would seem like I am more than qualified.

The 2nd one here is what is confusing to me.

2
(Primary responsibility is handling and resolving severity 4 (break/fix) and severity 5 (service request) Peregrine tickets, A+ certification required). These are some of the required skills for a (Jr. PC/Network Support Tech)
Job Description: 
Primary responsibility is handling and resolving severity 4 (break/fix) and severity 5 (service request) Peregrine tickets. Tasking will also include funded extended non-recurring services outside the statement of work and leverage support to other infrastructure support groups. A+ certification required.

What confuses me is severity 4 (break/fix) and severity 5 (service request) IT sounds like something for a Senior Tech. 

Does severity 4 (break/fix) and severity 5 mean for a well experienced tech? But then why do they only want a A+ Certification. 

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

A+ is really the only PC repair certification out there (hardware wise). Hence if you want to do PC repairs, get the A+ cert to kinda prove that you know how too. Most places would love to see a MCP certification, but not all require it.

As for the Severity 4 and 5, that is what thier Peregrine Trouble ticket software lists as major repairs. Not exactly something for a "senior tech" but something that a tech with 4 years of experience can handle. Main thing here is, when a company says they want 4 years of experience, they mean, hands on, professional experience. They want 4 years on the job repairing PC's every day, multiple PC's a day, not 4 years of doing it a few times a month (average for at home friends/family fixes).

I would suggest that you get the A+ certification, and also look around for a PC repair tech job at like Best buy or other small computer stores or repair shops. That will give you experience that you need to have to get into larger companies as a technician or Help Desk.


----------

